# Windows Media Player cannot play the file.



## normka (Dec 6, 2007)

A day ago Windows Media Player (version 11) stopped working with .tivo files. The error message says "_Windows Media Player cannot play the file. The Player might not support the file type or might not support the codec that was used to compress the file._" The error message is: C00D1199. My machine has the VISTA Premium operating system and I tried installing the cole2Knet codec pack as suggested elsewhere but it didn't work. I also have desktop plus installed so I would assume I have the correct codec.

I also went looking for the rendering option but my WMP does not have an "_advanced_" button on the Performance tab of the Options page.

I tried restoring my computer to an earlier time but that doesn't ever seem to work. I'd appreciate any suggestion all of you might have


----------



## normka (Dec 6, 2007)

Although normal restore wouldn't work, I was able to restore to an earlier point by trying in the safe mode. I had a bunch of problems to fix in the normal mode but at least WMP and Tivo to Go are now working.


----------



## normka (Dec 6, 2007)

Well, after everything was working I lost the ability to show tivo transfers on WMP. The interesting thing was that I was trying to use Windows DVD Maker both times just before everything went bad. Both times the Windows DVD Maker failed. I'm wondering if there is a compatibility problem between WMP showing tivo files and with Windows DVD Maker.

Anyway, I again restored to an earlier restore point and everything is working again.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

If you can still play other MPEG2 formatted video files, than the most likely cause is that somehow the TiVo directshow filter got un-registered, though how that could happen I don't know.

If you can't play any MPEG2 formatted video files, than your MPEG2 codec got unregistered or replaced. Since Vista comes with it's own MPEG2 codec this is unlikely.

Assuming TiVo Desktop installs it's file in the same place in Vista you can try typing the following command if you hit the problem again and see if it fixes the problem.

regsvr32 "C:\Program Files\Common Files\TiVo Shared\DirectShow\TiVoDirectShowFilter.dll"

Most likely uninstalling and reinstalling TiVo Desktop would fix the problem as well.

As for why Windows DVD Maker would break TiVo Desktop, your guess is as good as mine, but it may not like the TiVo Desktop directshow filter.


----------



## normka (Dec 6, 2007)

I had tried uninstalling and then installing Tivo-to-go 2.5.1 several times and it did not change WMP's inability to show a tivo file. I did not check to see whether WMP could play an mpeg2 file because I wasn't sure whether I had one and what the file extension was. My system would play a commercial dvd but I'm not sure whether that involves WMP. Anyway, thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## THEPRFCT10 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have Windows XP, and after uninstalling and re-installing TiVo Desktop twice and WMP twice, still cannot get the videos to play. The WMP opens up and displays the title of the videos, but does not play the video. This is SO frustrating. Any help? TiVo doesn't know what I should do (after 5 phone calls!!!). PLEASE HELP! Thanks in advance!

~10


----------



## rambler (Dec 3, 2005)

Download and install a different media player. It will take you 2 minutes. I like KMPlayer.


----------



## THEPRFCT10 (Jan 16, 2008)

cool...thx, i'll try kmplayer.....hope this work


----------



## THEPRFCT10 (Jan 16, 2008)

downloaded and installed kmplayer....from my documents/video file, i chose to open program with kmplayer....the file opens, but no video still!!!!!!! ARRRGGGGGGHHHHH! What else do i have to do to get these damn videos to play....i want my $24.95 back!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

It sounds like Windows DVD Maker may have set it's own MPEG-2 codecs higher than the one that come with TiVo Desktop Plus and that for some reason Windows DVD Maker's codecs don't work for some reason.

If you have TiVo Desktop plus you can try the following. Change to the \program Files\TiVo\Desktop\Plus directory and for every .dll and .ax file in there do a "regsvr32 /s filename" where filename is the name of the file. There's really only a few that are important, but since I'm not in front of my home PC right now and I don't remember which ones they are, you can just do all of them.

I think the following would work as well if typed in the folder mentioned above (without the quotes):

"for &#37;f in (*.*) do regsvr32 /s %f *.ax"
"for %f in (*.*) do regsvr32 /s %f *.dll"


----------



## THEPRFCT10 (Jan 16, 2008)

morac...

thx for you advice...how exactly do I do this:

I think the following would work as well if typed in the folder mentioned above (without the quotes):

"for %f in (*.*) do regsvr32 /s %f *.ax"
"for %f in (*.*) do regsvr32 /s %f *.dll"
__________________
do i do it in windows explorer?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Start->Run->cmd


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I just reread what I wrote and it is definitely wrong. Not sure what I was thinking exactly. This will work:

for &#37;f in (*.*) do regsvr32 /s %f


Oh and since I'm at my home PC, the important codec files for playing back TiVo are:
"C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\plus\mcaudec.ax"
"C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\plus\mcaudec3.ax"
"C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\plus\mcm2vd.ax"
"C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\plus\mcmpgdmx.ax"
"C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\plus\mcmp4demux.ax"
"C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\plus\mcaacdec.ax"
"C:\Program Files\TiVo\Desktop\plus\mccsc.ax"


----------



## THEPRFCT10 (Jan 16, 2008)

tried the DOS thing above, but I keep getting this: >was unexpected at this time

any ideas? i tried everything from uninstalling to reinstalling TiVo Desktop 2.3 and 2.5 and 2.5.1 and Windows Media Player. KM Player didn't work either...i am truly at a loss. Microsoft wants to charge $100 to fix it!!!!!!!! HP wants $50 the first hour to try. This is absolutely rediculous!!!! No response yet either from the bozos at Digital River from TiVo......they apparently only respond via email....no phone! I really appreciate any help you guys provide me........


----------



## 928bandarlog (Apr 7, 2008)

I had the same problem with WMP not playing my .tivo files. The solution for me was free:

I solved the problem by reading following site:

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/ttg.htm

My problem was not having a codec capable of handling the MPEG for windows media player. I am running windows XP, tivo desktop 2.5.1 (the free version), and windows media player version 11. I downloaded the Windows XP Video Decoder Checkup Utility...search for it with google or here is the link:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...AC-0AB6-4990-943D-627E6ADE9FCB&displaylang=en

Run the Windows XP Video Decoder Checkup Utility and that will show a list of decoders thgat you have on your machine. Choose one and see if it works by trying to play one of your tivo files with WMP. If you do not have one use one of the ones suggested in the first link. I used the free DScaler MPEG filter that can be found at:

http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=7420&package_id=123423&release_id=394526

Download the .exe file and run it to install. Then run Windows XP Video Decoder Checkup Utility and choose Dscaler MPEG2 Video Decoder...the utility lists it as not compatible (it has a red x beside it), but it has worked for me sofar. Now pick a tivo show to watch and WMP should now work. Good luck!


----------



## larg17 (Apr 25, 2008)

928bandarlog thank you. This worked for me. finally after two weeks of head aches. 

Luis


----------



## tujay03 (Oct 22, 2007)

928bandarlog said:


> I had the same problem with WMP not playing my .tivo files. The solution for me was free:
> 
> I solved the problem by reading following site:
> 
> ...


Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!! :up:


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

Still having problems.... Tried the Dscaler codecs and they caused wmp to crash on my vista machine. has anyone tried the tivo tutorial videos? I transferred one of them and wmp says it has encountered a problem openimg the file.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

philt56 said:


> Still having problems.... Tried the Dscaler codecs and they caused wmp to crash on my vista machine. has anyone tried the tivo tutorial videos? I transferred one of them and wmp says it has encountered a problem openimg the file.


Those are oddly encoded to save space, don't use them for any kind of troubleshooting.

Check out the codec issues sticky at the top of this forum, that tool might help you out.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I don't think the tutorial videos use the same format as standard recordings - always use something you recorded yourself when testing.

I doubt that it will make Vista any happier with Dscaler but you could try the codec issues sticky at the top of this forum - I just posted a new version of the program.


----------



## philt56 (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks I installed TDCM, not quite sure how to use it... I was able to open a tivo file with it and it played, although no sound. The help file wouldn't open so I couldn't quite figure it out. thanks


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Once you open a .TiVo file it will show you the current DirectShow filter graph (i.e. the demuxer, codecs, scalers and renderers that will be used to play the file).

To change the graph click the Settings button on the toolbar or click File - Preferred DirectShow Filters from the main menu. You will see a dialog listing the compatible Mpeg Demuxers, Audio Codecs and Video Codecs that are installed on your system. In your case you probably just need to change the audio codec to something else. Once you change the current settings click OK. The graph will redraw and you can play the file with the new settings.

Since you have video but no sound I'm guessing that you have a Series 3 but don't have a Dolby AC3 audio codec on your system. If none of the audio codecs listed show Dolby in the Notes column, Google "ac3filter" for a good alternative.

Sorry about the help file. If you're running Vista it should pop up a dialog that lets you install support for old style help files from Microsoft.

Greg


----------



## Steve Rhodes (Jan 23, 2009)

I noticed that just after I installed Roxio Easy Media Creator ver 9, I lost my ability to launch .tivo files (via WMP). I then restored the PC (XP, not Vista!!) to an earlier date before the Roxio install which automatically uninstalled Roxio, and voila, worked liked a charm. All is right with the world.


----------



## moonscape (Jul 3, 2004)

Steve Rhodes said:


> I then restored the PC (XP, not Vista!!) to an earlier date before the Roxio install [...]


what did you use to do this? i used goback for years but symantec bought it, then destroyed it, then abandoned it. hung onto xp SP1 just so i wouldn't lose goback but finally had to go w/ SP2 ..

rollback RX seems similar, but some comments on the pgm make me leery.

really interested in what you use.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Have you tried the codec utility in the 'sticky' at the top of this forum? If it's just a matter of picking the right codec for .TiVo files it should do the trick without the need to roll back anything.


----------



## xxray5 (Sep 20, 2009)

I did what you said and finally got a picture with the Dscaler codec but the video is all streched out vertically, how can i fix this?? thanks


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

xxray5 said:


> I did what you said and finally got a picture with the Dscaler codec but the video is all streched out vertically, how can i fix this?? thanks


Use a different video codec. I haven't tried dscaler but I've seen the same problem with a few other codecs. The problem is that it's ignoring the aspect ratio flags and assuming that the pixels are square. For example, a typical High quality recording from an analog channel is 480x480 and the codec isn't reading the 4:3 aspect ratio flag and stretching the output to 720x480.

I have seen several threads recommending free codecs like k-lite, but I can't vouch for any of them. Personally, I just bought the Plus upgrade.


----------

